

Internet: 2.6 jobs created for each job lost (PDF from McKinsey Study) - lostbit
http://www.eg8forum.com/fr/documents/actualites/McKinsey_and_Company-internet_matters.pdf

======
lostbit
Conclusion:

In the 13 countries McKinsey studied, the Internet has contributed on average
3.4 percent to GDP, weighting more than agriculture, energy, and other better-
established industries, and it adds considerable vigor to economic growth.
Perhaps surprisingly, the brunt of this impact (about 75 percent) is from
industries that are not directly linked to the Internet, except of course by
their computers. This value comes primarily from increased productivity.

Understanding just how much the Internet contributes to national economies
should spur government and business leaders to seek ways to optimize their
participation in the global Internet ecosystem. Encouraging usage is an
unavoidable first step in leveraging public spending, but leaders must also
focus on providing human capital, financial capital, infrastructure, and the
appropriate business environment.

